# Walt Wright Joins The Braggarts Forum



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Walt has asked me to help him by posting this picture for him. His comments:

The three colonies shown are second year colonies in two locations - two in Tenn and the inset is a unit taken to MD. Was spending half-time in MD seeing to my mother's care in her decline. 

All three were 03 packages in the 04 season. All I had at the time - trying to quit at the time altogether, but after selling my test colonies, decided I needed some package experience. Figured out of sequence learning was better than skipping it. Did learn a few things.

Like OD's skyscraper, 2nd year colonies are the best producers. A feature of second year units is their tendency to store overhead nectar during the pre-main-flow lull of established colonies. All three of these produced about 200 pounds (estimated by box count - not measured) Not bad, for a 70 lb area.
The production advantage in my area for 2nd year colonies is in the range of 30%. The remainder can be attributed to checkerboarding for swarm prevention and production.

Have other pictures in my files, taken by others who applied my management approach with similar tall hive results. But non to compare with OD's production in a super area.


----------

